# Sticky  2016 Summer Troop Rally!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*It is finally here! The Summer 2016 Troop Rally!!*

Hi Friends,

Here we are finally what we have all been waiting for. We thank you in advance for what we know will be a very fun and successful Rally collecting all the things cigars, goodies and cash necessary to keep our Brave Soldiers supported like only we know how to!!

We are working on putting together some prizes; we have a couple ashtrays that have been donated already!

So here are the details!

*The Rally starts Monday April 25th and ends Midnight PST on Tuesday May 31st* or later if we have not reached our goal or if the Cigars and Goodies and Cash continue to come in! So the ending date can possibly change!

*Here is how you may support the Rally in the form of Donations which can be in several forms listed below.*

1. Cigars and cigar related products sent to the two addresses. (Please include a small note in the package noting that the package is for the 2016 Troop Rally.

2. Cash sent in the form of PalPay, Chase Quickpay, Money orders or checks sent to the two addresses.

For electronic Payment information please shoot me a message.

3. Goodies sent via Amazon or other places sent to the two addresses. We will be adding a wish list this week, but we can always use Slim Jim, Nuts, Trail Mix, Dried Fruit, Drink Mixes, Candy and Playing Cards.

4. Cigars purchased from any retailers and drop shipped to the two addresses.

*Here is how we are breaking down the entries and how we are valuing the entries this is the hardest part as we are accepting several different items, Cigars, Goodies, Cash and Cigar Related Items*.

*Cigars:*
*
- 10 cigars is one entry.
- 25 cigars are three entries.*

Please send decent cigars we do not expect Opus X but for the most part if you would smoke it send it. *If we receive premiums we will evaluate as we get them and adjust the entries* to make it fair so if you send 25 cigars but they are say 8 to 10 dollar cigars you will get double entries. Any and all cigars will be appreciated and sent as long as there is no damage to them.

So for each 10 cigars you will get a separate entry for each package of ten, there is no limit to how many entries you may have.

*Goodies:*
For Goodies we are hoping you will use Amazon or another retailer that way we will have an easy way of calculating how many entries as it will be based on how much the packaged cost you. *For every $25 spent you will receive 1 entry, for every $60 spent you will receive 3 entries.*

Cigars sent using a retailer is the same as the goodies we will have a way of valuing how many entries you get based on what you spent sending using the drop ship where you buy and ship to one of the two addresses.

*Cash:*
Cash is the same, *for every $60 sent you will receive 3 entries and we will round up for even numbers sent.*

*Mailing Addresses for Donations*

*Eastern USA:
Troop Donations
128 Delaware St
Staten Island, NY 10304

Western USA:
Troop Donations
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877*

*If you would like to donate a prize to the rally please PM me and we can work out shipping details, we ask for all prizes to be sent to Matt or myself prior to the rally ending this way we can make sure all winners get their prize in a timely manner. If you would rather ship them out yourself to the winner we ask they are sent within two weeks of the rally ending.

We are accepting various prizes this year as always, cigar swag, cigars, accessories, beer, liquor etc. If you make a handmade item that you would like to donate feel free to put that up as well. PM me if you have something you would like to donate as a prize and we will add it to the list.*

Any questions please feel free to reach out; we appreciate the help and support this community continues to provide.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, this is the only charitable event Puff hosts, and Ray ( @Rock31 ) and Matt ( @socalocmatt ) have done an excellent job of keeping our troops overseas stocked with cigars. They take the time to receive, store, box, and ship cigars to our men and women stationed all around the globe.

Please participate in any way you can -whether it's donating a price package or cigars, accessories, snacks for the troops, or funds to help pay for the shipping of everything- and let's make 2016 a phenomenal year for the Cigars for Troops rally!

Thread stickied!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bump


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for your support, three packages heading out tomorrow to start this raffle off with a bang! 



9405503699300312822245
9405503699300312822252
9405503699300312822269


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tickets as of Today:

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20
McMWC - 21, 22, 23


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a list of prizes donated so far!

*Costa Motu - Matte Black Teak w/ 580 Glass Blue Mirror Lenses - EspressoBob*









*5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel*

*Crowned Heads Ashtray - Grrrrrr609*









*My Father Ashtray - Grrrrrr609*









*Bottle of Basil Haydens - BigK*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Donation from HighNoon










Raffle Tickets as of Today:

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*5/2 Update on Donations:

30 Cigars
$550 Cash*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

6 Samplers Purchased for the Troops from my thread!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys and gals: We're at like 60 cigars. Let's put some real emphasis on this thing...

Cigars for Troops Rally MINI CONTEST!!!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Two bundles (45 cigar total) shipping direct from JR:

UPS# 1Z8E327W0349560389

Jack A.
Alpharetta, GA


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> Two bundles (45 cigar total) shipping direct from JR:
> 
> UPS# 1Z8E327W0349560389
> 
> ...


Thank you PMR and curmudgeonista!

Your names will be added to the raffle list this weekend when I update.

PMR I will transfer yours as requested.

Thank you for your support and generosity.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Figured I'd bump it, incase anyone else forgot.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

2 5er's shipping direct from CigarPage

USPS 9400115901121987787699

Sent from my Toaster Oven via mental telepathy


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35
Othello - 36, 37, 41
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56

*Rally Updates:

$550
212 Cigars*

****IF I AM MISSING YOU FROM THE DONATION LIST PLEASE PM ME***

ALSO WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING PRIZES!*


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

sent 45 cigars on friday, vac sealed and bovedas......9505510604696127543475 USPS.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

azmadurolover said:


> sent 45 cigars on friday, vac sealed and bovedas......9505510604696127543475 USPS.....


Looks like this is one of the packages that arrived yesterday, I will check in with Matt and have him update the post.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you to UBC03 and TCstr8, I will get raffles updated today!

azmadurolover, just waiting on the CA address to get me pictures.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35
Othello - 36, 37, 41
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56
UBC03 - 60

*Rally Updates:

$550
232 Cigars*

****IF I AM MISSING YOU FROM THE DONATION LIST PLEASE PM ME***

ALSO WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING PRIZES!*


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

@Rock31 - Are you including contributions from @socalocmatt;s call-to-action in March on the long-term sticky?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

curmudgeonista said:


> @Rock31 - Are you including contributions from @socalocmatt;s call-to-action in March on the long-term sticky?


Just PM me with what was sent and I will have it added. That goes for anyone else that contributed as well.

Thanks!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

azmadurolover said:


> sent 45 cigars on friday, vac sealed and bovedas......9505510604696127543475 USPS.....


Got em in safe and sound 
Thanks!









These showed up from Ron S.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35
Othello - 36, 37, 41
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86

*Rally Updates:

$550
487 Cigars*

****IF I AM MISSING YOU FROM THE DONATION LIST PLEASE PM ME***

ALSO WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING PRIZES!*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a list of prizes donated so far!

*Costa Motu - Matte Black Teak w/ 580 Glass Blue Mirror Lenses - EspressoBob*









*5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel*
*5 Pack Sampler - SRQcigarman*

*Bottle of CA Vodka + 5 Pack Cigars - BCardinal
*
*Crowned Heads Ashtray - Grrrrrr609*









*My Father Ashtray - Grrrrrr609*









*Bottle of Basil Haydens - BigK*









HWiebe Cigar Tool - bcardinal


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

9505514622786137077856
Cigars on their way plus a prize for the rally.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hudabear said:


> 9505514622786137077856
> Cigars on their way plus a prize for the rally.


Thank you sir!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Recent donations and more prizes coming tonight!

At this point in the Rally we are very low on cigars if we hope to make it through the end of the year, if there is anything you have that you may not get to or want to make a donation at all now is the time to do it.

Any and all help is appreciated and helps us get cigars overseas in a timely manner.

Thank you again for your continued support!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is a list of prizes donated so far!

*Costa Motu - Matte Black Teak w/ 580 Glass Blue Mirror Lenses - EspressoBob*









*5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel*
*5 Pack Sampler - SRQcigarman*

*Bottle of CA Vodka + 5 Pack Cigars - BCardinal
*
*Crowned Heads Ashtray - Grrrrrr609*









*My Father Ashtray - Grrrrrr609*









*Bottle of Basil Haydens - BigK*









HWiebe Cigar Tool - bcardinal










Xikar Xi2 - Hudabear


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35
Othello - 36, 37, 41
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

New donations! Shaking Horizons, Protekk and Hudabear.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*WE ARE EXTENDING THE TROOP RALLY, THE REALITY IS AS WE STAND TODAY WE DO NOT HAVE NEARLY ENOUGH SUPPLIES TO MAKE IT THROUGH THE END OF THE YEAR.

AS OF NOW RALLY IS EXTENDED UNTIL JUNE 15!*

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35
Othello - 36, 37, 41
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you Kevin and Coffee Face Bob!

Listen ****ers, CI has a great deal on these Papi Chulo, 50 cigars for $100 with a free scissor and ashtray! Get your asses over there and buy some!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405503699300332683000
9405503699300332683017
9405503699300332683024


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Afternoon Puffers! 

We are very, very short from where we would like to be with this years' Troop Drive. If you have extra cigars sitting around, please consider donating ASAP, so we can continue to lift the spirits of our troops overseas!


----------



## azmadurolover (Apr 10, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Afternoon Puffers!
> 
> fyi........the cigarlopedia link is dead......


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*ONE LAST FINAL PUSH!

FINAL DEADLINE JUNE 30th!

TWO NEW PRIZES ADDED!

Prize 1: 5er Containing:
(1) Boli Gold Medal
(1) ED Conde 54
(1) VR Anni CA RE
(1) '98 Cohiba Lancero
(1) 02 RyJ Prince of Whales

Prize 2: 5er Containing:
(1) '09 Cohiba Espy
(1) Sir Winnie (Year TBD)
(1) '12 Parti Lusi
(1) Monte Grand Edmundo EL 10
(1) '15 HU Conni A*


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> *ONE LAST FINAL PUSH!
> 
> FINAL DEADLINE JUNE 30th!
> 
> ...


Adding some pics of the two prizes added.

Rare Vintage CC Sampler:









HTF and Summer Smoking Goodness CC Sampler:









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big pile of donations came in today!

James Rice - 10 Cigars
Coffee Bob from Baseball - 5 Cigars
Drkknght - 25 Cigars
bcardinal - 150 cigars
Othello - 100 Cigars

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138

*IF I AM MISSING YOUR NAME ABOVE PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP!*


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

40 more cigars headed out to you!

Puffers, this is a multi-forum drive, and Puff members make up a large share of the donations so far... let's take the winning share shall we?! Get those donations in!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

From Daniel









30 sticks from James H









Plus a pile of 50 cigars from Jonathan G









Last but not least, 62 sticks from Gianna


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have several donations at home that I will be posting tonight and updating tickets again so hang tight, will have everything caught up again this weekend! 

Thank you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*THESE DONATIONS WILL NOT HAVE THEIR TICKETS UPDATED TILL TOMORROW!*

Anthony - 25 Cigars + 5 Baseball
Kevin - 10 Baseball
Justin - 170
JohnBrody15 - 80
Ninja - 40
Protekk - 40
aroma - 65


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Picked up another donation today. Here is a bundle of 21 cigars from Luke.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*PLEASE IF I AM MISSING YOUR NAME LET ME KNOW!

THESE ARE THE DONATIONS UP TO WHAT WAS RECEIVED ON FRIDAY 6/11.*

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35, 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68, 172, 173, 174, 175
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96, 172, 173, 174, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138
Matt4370 (Baseball) - 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164
Cigarvixen - 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171
Justin - 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 193
Engineer99 - 194, 195, 196, 197, 198, 199
Ninja - 200, 201, 202, 203, 204
aroma - 205, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

$567 Donated Left (Additional Cigars bought and 7 packages were sent overseas)

1,881 Cigars Donated!


More Headed out!

9405503699300340463205

9405503699300340463199


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*PLEASE IF I AM MISSING YOUR NAME LET ME KNOW!

THESE ARE THE DONATIONS UP TO WHAT WAS RECEIVED ON FRIDAY 6/11.*

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35, 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68, 172, 173, 174, 175
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96, 172, 173, 174, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138
Matt4370 (Baseball) - 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164
Cigarvixen - 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171
Justin - 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 193
Engineer99 - 194, 195, 196, 197, 198, 199
Ninja - 200, 201, 202, 203, 204
aroma - 205, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210
Russ - 211, 212


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*PLEASE IF I AM MISSING YOUR NAME LET ME KNOW!

THESE ARE THE DONATIONS UP TO WHAT WAS RECEIVED ON FRIDAY 6/22.*

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35, 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164. 213, 214, 215
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68, 172, 173, 174, 175
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96, 172, 173, 174, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138
Matt4370 (Baseball) - 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164
Cigarvixen - 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171
Justin - 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 193
Engineer99 - 194, 195, 196, 197, 198, 199
Ninja - 200, 201, 202, 203, 204
aroma - 205, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210
Russ - 211, 212
JimboV - 216, 217, 218, 219, 220, 221, 222, 231, 234, 235
the_brain - 223, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 232, 233
Bird_Dog - 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 242


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

memphsdad, JimboV, the_brain and Bird-Dog!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you JohnBrody15, 80 cigar donation!

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35, 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164. 213, 214, 215
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 66
Anthony - 67, 68, 172, 173, 174, 175
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96, 172, 173, 174, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138
Matt4370 (Baseball) - 159, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164
Cigarvixen - 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171
Justin - 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 193
Engineer99 - 194, 195, 196, 197, 198, 199
Ninja - 200, 201, 202, 203, 204
aroma - 205, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210
Russ - 211, 212
JimboV - 216, 217, 218, 219, 220, 221, 222, 231, 234, 235
the_brain - 223, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 232, 233
Bird_Dog - 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 242
JohnBrody15 - 243, 244, 245, 246, 247, 248, 249


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*UNLESS YOU TELL ME BY THURSDAY SOMETHING IS WRONG I AM CALLING THIS LIST OFFICIAL AND DONE!

I ADDED TICKETS IN FOR THE THREE INCOMING PACKAGES I WAS MADE AWARE OF.

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104, 275, 276, 277, 278, 279, 280, 281, 282, 283, 284
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164, 213, 214, 215, 269, 270, 271, 272, 273, 274, 301
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 292
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 293
Anthony - 67, 68, 172, 173, 174, 175
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 92, 252, 253, 254, 255, 256, 257, 258, 259, 260, 261, 268, 288, 289, 290, 291, 300
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96, 176, 177, 178, 179, 294, 295, 296, 297
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138
Matt4370 (Baseball) - 159, 285, 286, 287, 298, 299
Cigarvixen - 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171
Justin - 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 193
Engineer99 - 194, 195, 196, 197, 198, 199
Ninja - 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 262, 263, 264, 265, 266, 267
aroma - 205, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210
Russ - 211, 212
JimboV - 216, 217, 218, 219, 220, 221, 222, 231, 234, 235
the_brain - 223, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 232, 233
Bird_Dog - 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 242
JohnBrody15 - 243, 244, 245, 246, 247, 248, 249
Josh Lucky - 250
TC Tom - 251*

*FINAL COUNTS:

I AM CALLING THIS THE FINAL COUNT AS OF TODAY!

THIS RALLY WAS LONG, IN THE END IT WAS WORTH IT THOUGH.

FOR ALL OF YOU THAT DONATED, THANK YOU!

$531 Left

2,721 Cigars

+ Accesories/Lighters etc*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*FINAL NUMBERS! DRAWING TO BE DONE TOMORROW!

Paul P - 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 27, 28, 29, 100, 101, 102, 103, 104, 275, 276, 277, 278, 279, 280, 281, 282, 283, 284, 302, 303, 304, 305, 306, 307, 308
TCstr8 - 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 57, 58, 59
McMWC - 21, 22, 23
andrprosh - 24, 25, 26
HighNoon - 30, 31, 32
Lrbergin - 33
memphsdad - 34, 35, 160, 161, 162, 163, 164, 213, 214, 215, 269, 270, 271, 272, 273, 274, 301
Othello - 36, 37, 41, 149, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 156, 157, 158
WNYTONY - 38, 39, 40
Beef - 42
curmudgeonista - 43, 44, 45, 46, 61, 62, 63, 64, 65, 66, 292
Trackmyer - 47, 48, 49, 50
shuckins - 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133
UBC03 - 60
EA_Man - 293
Anthony - 67, 68, 172, 173, 174, 175
B_Cardinal - 69, 70, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 105, 106, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 145, 146, 147, 148
Shaking Horizons - 78, 79, 80, 81, 92, 252, 253, 254, 255, 256, 257, 258, 259, 260, 261, 268, 288, 289, 290, 291, 300
azmadurolover - 82, 83, 84, 85, 86
Protekk - 93, 94, 95, 96, 176, 177, 178, 179, 294, 295, 296, 297
Hudabear - 97, 98, 99
Kevvyyyyy - 107, 108, 109, 110
Coffee Bob - 111, 135
Bloodwod87 - 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 117, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123
James Rice - 134
Drkknght - 136, 137, 138
Matt4370 (Baseball) - 159, 285, 286, 287, 298, 299
Cigarvixen - 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171
Justin - 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 189, 190, 191, 192, 193
Engineer99 - 194, 195, 196, 197, 198, 199
Ninja - 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 262, 263, 264, 265, 266, 267
aroma - 205, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210
Russ - 211, 212
JimboV - 216, 217, 218, 219, 220, 221, 222, 231, 234, 235
the_brain - 223, 224, 225, 226, 227, 228, 229, 230, 232, 233
Bird_Dog - 236, 237, 238, 239, 240, 241, 242
JohnBrody15 - 243, 244, 245, 246, 247, 248, 249
Josh Lucky - 250
TC Tom - 251*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prize #1: Costa Motu - Matte Black Teak w/ 580 Glass Blue Mirror Lenses - EspressoBob
Prize #2: 5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
Prize #3: 5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
Prize #4: 5 Pack Sampler - SRQcigarman
Prize #5: 5 Pack Sampler - memphsdad
Prize #6: 5 Pack Sampler - memphsdad
Prize #7: Bottle of CA Vodka + 5 Pack Cigars
Prize #8: Ashtray Combo - Grrrrrr609
Prize #9: Bottle of Basil Haydens - BigK
Prize #10: HWiebe Cigar Tool - bcardinal
Prize #11: Xikar Xi2 - Hudabear
Prize #12: Cuban 5er - SoCalOCMatt
Prize #13: Cuban 5er - SocalOCMatt

*PRIZE WINNERS:
JimboV - HC7*

DRAWING COMING SOON, SORRY WORK HAS BEEN INSANE.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

Rock31 said:


> Prize #1: Costa Motu - Matte Black Teak w/ 580 Glass Blue Mirror Lenses - EspressoBob
> 
> Prize #2: 5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
> 
> ...


Got confused there for a second, I thought I had won my xikar back lol. It's Monday :-/


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Prize #1:* Costa Motu - Matte Black Teak w/ 580 Glass Blue Mirror Lenses - EspressoBob
*Winner: shuckins*









*Prize #2:* 5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
*Winner: EspressoBob*









*Prize #3:* 5 Pack Premium Sampler - Paul Patel
*Winner: Justin*









Prize #4: 5 Pack Sampler - SRQcigarman
*Winner: andrposh*









*Prize #5:* 5 Pack Sampler - memphsdad
*Winner: ShakingHorizons*









*Prize #6:* 5 Pack Sampler - memphsdad
*Winner: Othello*









*Prize #7:* Bottle of CA Vodka + 5 Pack Cigars - bcardinal
*Winner: TCStr8*









*I WILL COORDINATE SENDING MESSAGES AND GETTING ADDRESSES OUT TO THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE DONATED PRIZES, PLEASE DO NOT MAKE CONTACT WITHOUT ME DOING SO FIRST!*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Prize #8:* Ashtray Combo - Grrrrrr609
*Winner: bird-dog*









*Prize #9:* Bottle of Basil Haydens - BigK
*Winner: Ninja*









*Prize #10:* HWiebe Cigar Tool - bcardinal
*Winner: memphsdad *









*Prize #11:* Xikar Xi2 - Hudabear
*Winner: kevvy wevvy*









*Prize #12:* Cuban 5er - SoCalOCMatt
*Winner: Paul Patel*









*Prize #13:* Cuban 5er - SocalOCMatt
*Winner: Protekk*









*I WILL COORDINATE SENDING MESSAGES AND GETTING ADDRESSES OUT TO THE PEOPLE THAT HAVE DONATED PRIZES, PLEASE DO NOT MAKE CONTACT WITHOUT ME DOING SO FIRST!*


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I finally get my laptop back tomorrow, I will catch up on whatever needs to get done.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you won a prize and have not received it yet please pm me with your mailing address and the prize that you have not received.

Thanks!


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Sent the Rock a small package LAST FRIDAY, should be there Today.


----------

